# Therea Pics



## DoubleD's (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey guys i justr wanted to show some pics of my Therea Grandgeni (Domino Roaches) these are very cool and they are currently breeding so i will hopefully have some available soon.
Let me know what you think.

Dexter D
Double D's
www.doubleds.org
http://www.doubleds.org


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 17, 2006)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:  Those are AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 17, 2006)

Are they supposed to be beetle mimics, because they look very much like beetles.


----------



## ftorres (Oct 18, 2006)

*Roaches*

HEllo Dexter,
Hey Put me down on the waiting list for both of the Therea sp roaches.
What other sp are you currently working on?
regards


----------



## jimmysp4des (Oct 18, 2006)

can they climb glass? if not id be interested in purchasing some.


----------



## angus (Oct 18, 2006)

this is another very nice looking Therea sp., hope can add them in collection someday later on......


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 18, 2006)

Can the two species live together or will they interbreed?  How do you care for these?  What do they eat?  Are they the fruit and table scrap eating type or leave litter eating type?


----------



## Slan (Oct 18, 2006)

_Therea grandjeani_ is NOT "domino roach", _Thereia petiveriana_ is.


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 18, 2006)

Do these have a common name?  I clicked on your "my animals" link, quite an impressive list.  I see you keep these.  What do you feed them?  Do they need high humidity?  I had five of the _Therea petiveriana_ but two died, that's when I threw in dried oak leaf and increased humidity, but I don't know if I'm doing the right thing.  Any help would be appreciated, I want to keep the three I have and hopefully add to my collection, but not until I know the proper care for them.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Feb 26, 2008)

These are my favorite species! Any more?

Black Widow88


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Feb 28, 2008)

IguanaMama said:


> Do these have a common name?  I clicked on your "my animals" link, quite an impressive list.  I see you keep these.  What do you feed them?  Do they need high humidity?  I had five of the _Therea petiveriana_ but two died, that's when I threw in dried oak leaf and increased humidity, but I don't know if I'm doing the right thing.  Any help would be appreciated, I want to keep the three I have and hopefully add to my collection, but not until I know the proper care for them.


Question Mark Cockroach (look at it from the side)
Cockroach Common names
Therea eat dog food and fruit but need some rotten hardwood leaves in the diet (oak, beech, elm, etc.) somewhat decayed and crushed. Decent humidity is necessary but sopping wet substrate will eventually lead to death (always damp, never dry or too wet).


----------



## Gsc (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Dexter & Debby,  The group I purchased from y'all about 6 months ago are doing great...many have already matured...can't wait until I get that first batch of babies!  Great pictures!

Graham


----------

